# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Rendering Edges for External Render?

## scoobysteve

Hi All, 
I've been working on and off on my block retaining wall for the last 4-5mths (weekends) and i've finally finshed the blockwork and core filling etc. I'm up to the rendering part however i've got the following question: 
Do I/should I need to use the rendering edging strips/beading for a external render project similiar to what is used for internal rendering? Would this method make the edges stronger? 
If not, would i just create vertical strips of how thick i want the render to be at certain intervals and then render to that thickness? 
Lastly, my wall is about 13sqm. Do you think i should just by the pre-mixed products such as "Render-It" or do you think i should go about mixing cement, lime and plasterers sand? I dont have access to a cement mixer anymore as my neighbour has moved. 
Any thoughts would be great. thanks in advance.

----------


## cherub65

If you have external corners i recommend using stainless angle (made for external applications larger profile).
And if you can get your hands on a product called Mac Render use it!, you should use about 3 bags over 13 sqm, (mix in a bucket with a paddle on your drill or hand mixer)

----------


## myla

hi, 
yes use stainless corners, i would also use one of the "high-strength" patch renders to bed them in, secure etc (blueboard or foam render basically), run one pass over them 
dont use render-it, it is very ordinary 
thanks

----------


## 2x4

I recently finished a similar project at my place. I used the plastic edging 3mm. Is pretty similar to interal edging but has larger triangular holes in the plastic so the render gets in better. 
Has come up pretty well.............well good enough :Blush7:

----------


## Tradie Joe

hi steve,
corner beads: you can use stainless steel, however if you are anywhere near the ocean they WILL rust! i ask you does stainless steel rust on boats? Yes
the other option is plastic, and the ones that 2x4 mentioned, are actually 3.5mm and are quite suitable or you can get 6mm ones also, which i would probably recommend when going onto block work, giving you a bit a more room for putting on the prep coat, see below.
render: the pre bagged render is definitely what you want, mac render is good, so is Daudeat High Build, that's what i use when i need some premixed render.
Important note: on block work you will need to apply a preparation coat to it before you apply the finished coat. the preparation coat is applied by mixing 500mls of acrylic glue in with a bag of render, then dashing it onto the block wall, lightly screed off any high spots after it is semi dry so you can shave the excess off. then once the prep coat is dry, the next day you can apply the finish coat. hope this helps and is not too late.
joe

----------

